# How to breed black and white pigeons



## Ikon (Feb 11, 2013)

*How to have a black and white offspring?*

i would like to breed a black and white homing pigeons. something like this:
























i have a white male pigeon. i can acquire an all black hen or a black hen with white flight feathers.

I've read in this forum that white x black will probably produce a one white/one black offspring. should i go for the black hen with white flights, will it produce more of the combination of black and white?


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

Those you are referring to are call pie or splash. Yes its true that breeding a white with normal bass color bird will yield you splash or pie(a bird with white feather blend with other colors).

Since you already had a white bird, you had will get a good start. By mating your white bird with a black hen will sure give you birds similar to those picture.


----------

